#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  راهنمایی در خصوص خرید میکروسکوپ

## mohammad313

سللم خدمت همه بزرگواران
عریزان کسی با این مدل میکروسکوپ کار کرده؟
چیز بدرد بخوری هست؟
کیفیت داره؟

----------

*amirmorady*,*bardia.t*,*bhzad1*,*ارتان*,*سعادت1*,*علی اشرف*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## علی اشرف

> سللم خدمت همه بزرگواران
> عریزان کسی با این مدل میکروسکوپ کار کرده؟
> چیز بدرد بخوری هست؟
> کیفیت داره؟


سلام    این نوع میکروسکپها رو جهت تعمیر نمیشه استفاده کرد با خریدش پولتو دور ریختی  چون در اینو نوع فاصله قطعه تا لنز دو سه سانت باید باشه تا به وضوع لازم برسه

----------

*amirmorady*,*bahramikhah*,*ارتان*,*سعادت1*

----------


## javamobira

من این نوع را ندارم ولی مشابه ان رادارم که بدونه مانیتور است ومدل 1000x
نسبت به لوپ های دو چشمی پایینترن ولی اگر به لحاظ قیمت وکار راه اندازی بخواهم بگویم من راضیم 
نمون تصاویر از لوپ خودم با تصاویرش
۲۰۲۰۰۹۲۸_۱۰۴۷۰۴.jpg
۲۰۲۰۰۹۲۸_۱۰۴۶۵۵.jpg
0911-02.jpg
0925-03.jpg
پایه اش را جدا تهیه کرد ام

----------

*bahramikhah*,*ارتان*,*سعادت1*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## سای را

درود
برای چه کاری میخواید . تعمیرات درچه رشته ای ؟

----------

*bahramikhah*,*ارتان*,*سعادت1*

----------


## هادی صوت

سلام
من مشابه این لوپ را خریدم بزرگ نمای 500ومنیتور اون 3.4هست که با نرم افزار دوربین به pcوصل می شده با کیفیت عالی هم عکس میگیره هم فیلم امایک اشکال که داره تصویر را نیم ثانیه دیرتر نشان میده که پس از مدتی  عاد ت کردم ،در کل من راضی هستم.

----------

*ارتان*,*بهار من*,*سعادت1*

----------


## javamobira

> سلاممن مشابه این لوپ را خریدم بزرگ نمای 500ومنیتور اون 3.4هست که با نرم افزار دوربین به pcوصل می شده با کیفیت عالی هم عکس میگیره هم فیلم امایک اشکال که داره تصویر را نیم ثانیه دیرتر نشان میده که پس از مدتی  عاد ت کردم ،در کل من راضی هستم.


با عرض سلام به همکار عزیز نمونه ای که بنده عکس اون گذاشتم 1000xولی قبل اون یک سالی نمونه 500xهم داشتم از هر دو راظیم ولی هیچ  موقع تاخیر نداشتن چه این 1000وچه مدل 500 شاید لوپ شما از نظر تنظیمات مشکل داره  می تونید چک کنید در ضمن من بخاطر پایه ای که استفاده کردم حتی لحیم کاری هام هم زیر این لوپ انجام میدم  فقط توی بحث نورش بهتر از بغل بهش بتابه واز بالا توی کیفیت تصویرش تاثیر می گذارد

----------

*sardarshams*,*ارتان*,*بهار من*,*سعادت1*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*هادی صوت*

----------


## بدلجه

سلام خدمت مهندسین عزیز لوپ برای کارتعمیرات تلویزیون چه چیزی توصیه میکنید.

----------

*سعادت1*

----------


## javamobira

> سلام خدمت مهندسین عزیز لوپ برای کارتعمیرات تلویزیون چه چیزی توصیه میکنید.


با سلام به همکار گرامی
خرید لوپ بستگی به بودجه شما دارد ولی اگر از لحاظ مالی مشکل نداشته باشید لوپ دوچشمی ان هم از نوع  پایه جرثقیلی بخاطر تحرک بهتر در میز کار تعمیرات ال سی دی جزوه بهترین گزینه هاست واگر ان گران بود نمونه دوچشمی های معمولی مانند سری های AK12 /10یاکسون ویا صاایران ولی اگر از لحاظ مالی توان خرید این لوپ را ندارید همین لوپ دیجتالی که بنده دارم ودر پست قبلی عکس وتوضیحات ان را دادم تا حدودی کار شما را راه می اندازد البته اگر نوع دوچشمی کار کرده سالم بتوانید گیر بیاورید که حدود قیمت 3/5 تا 5 میلیون می توان بدست اورد هم خوب است ونمونه های  نوع انها از 6 میلیون به بالا شروع می شود حال دیگر تصمیم با خودتان است

----------

*بدلجه*,*سعادت1*

----------


## هادی صوت

سلام 
من ازاین نوع کمی کوچکتر دارم ،کیفیت خوبه،بانرم افزار دوی آر میشه تصویر را ازطریق usbبه کامپیوترداد ورودی مانیتور دید ،امکانات خوبی داره اما اشکال اصلی این نوع لوپ اینکه به علت پایین بودن رم اختلاف کمی در سرعت انتقال داره سادتربگم اختلاف کمی در حرکت دست وتصویر است دیرترنشان می دهد.همین عیب موجب میشه که خوب نتوانیم لهیم کاری کنیم ،اما به مرور عادت می‌کنیم ،چند سالی است که من دارم نصبت به قیمتش خوبه ،

----------

*سعادت1*

----------


## bardia.t

> سللم خدمت همه بزرگواران
> عریزان کسی با این مدل میکروسکوپ کار کرده؟
> چیز بدرد بخوری هست؟
> کیفیت داره؟



درود بر شما //والا یدونه من خریدم ولی واسه کار تعمیرات بدرد نمیخوره فقط واسه خوندن شماره قطعه یا کارهای اینطوری مناسب هستش اون طور باید نیست به نظر من لوپ انالوگ یه چیز دیگه هستش

----------

*سعادت1*

----------

